# Gopro Hero HD Mounting?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have the contourHD, which I have used on one 4-day trip so far.

From experience I will tell you that holding a pole to tape yourself will get old after 1 or 2 runs. A helmet mount (even though it looks dorky) is the way to go.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I have the contourHD, which I have used on one 4-day trip so far.
> 
> From experience I will tell you that holding a pole to tape yourself will get old after 1 or 2 runs. A helmet mount (even though it looks dorky) is the way to go.


this is exactly what I was thinking, but I had to try it. Got a cheap pole for like $12 bucks

I am curious if most ppl mount theirs right on top middle of their helmet or right at the forehead of the helmet?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:43&biw=1107&bih=725

VS

http://www.wavedreamer.co.uk/emporium/images/uploads/GoPro_Helmet_Hero_wide_4.jpg


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i see both. personal preference i guess.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

the pole gets the best footage but it is a pain to lug around. I only use the pole if i'm on vacation somewhere big where I don't mind lugging a backpack to keep the pole (& lunch, extra socks, base layers, etc.) while I'm not using it, which is most of the time.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

david_z said:


> the pole gets the best footage but it is a pain to lug around. I only use the pole if i'm on vacation somewhere big where I don't mind lugging a backpack to keep the pole (& lunch, extra socks, base layers, etc.) while I'm not using it, which is most of the time.


I plan on doing this as well. I have two bigger trips planned this year in which the pole will be used.

Do you use it as a helmet mounted cam when its not on the pole?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

No I use it handheld. Attached a lanyard to it in case I bail so I don't lose it. Footage comes out OK that way. IDK, I just think the helmet cam POV is kinda boring. I probably won't try the helmet mount until I get back out west in April (hills around here are too small & stupid to bother with a helmet cam unless you want to watch my boardslides POV), and then I plan on doing just so I have a good variety of POV in the edits I put together.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

I can definately relate. Im struggling with the want to make sick videos, but I too think that the helmet thing is boring unless you are taping a friend in front of you.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

or you can rotate the camera and tape a friend who's following you 

But yeah, I think the key to using the GoPro effectively is to change up the view and keep it fresh. Nobody wants to see 15 minutes of helmet cam!


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I think front of the helmet gives a better perspective than the very top. I like using the pole mount and helmet mount although I got a new helmet so I'm out of sticky mounts.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I go for the forehead mount... the you can always take the "side helmet mount" and keep it straight and put in in between the camera and the mount and kinda have it pointing down at you... just have to flip the image... pretty cool for park shots as you can see your whole body and board usually...


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I have tried helmet, pole and handheld.

Helmet is undoubtedly the easiest, but, as others have pointed out, gets boring after a bit. It also is toughest when shooting other people since you have to look at them and often gives a more distant perspective than handheld or pole mount will yield. I don't think the actual position of the mount on the helmet matters too much for shooting forward, although I would opt for the front of helmet mount if you can, since it will allow you to do easily do the funky "looking down at yourself" perspective showcased in some videos, as well as being less awkward in general. I'm fairly tall and have to duck the safety bar on the lift with the camera on top of my helmet. I didn't have much choice though since my helmet has a ridge/crease on front that prevented placement of the sticky mount.

Before constructing my pole mount, I tried handheld. It worked better than the helmet for shooting others, but I had real problems keeping it steady.

The pole mount is my overall favorite. It is fairly easy to keep steadily aimed at a subject while still looking where you are going and doing turns. It allows so many possibilities for footage of yourself and others. I mostly record 720p and find the wide field of view, while great for capturing a lot of scenery, can make even fairly close shots feel more distant. The pole helps compensate much better for this by allowing the camera to get very close to the action. The only downside I've noticed is the obvious one; it can get a little tiring with a lot of runs.

I even contemplated putting a mount on my board for surfboard style shots, but I'm not sure it would stay put with flexing


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks for the input everyone. I think I am going to use the pole-mount and also the forehead mount.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Puggy said:


> I go for the forehead mount... the you can always take the "side helmet mount" and keep it straight and put in in between the camera and the mount and kinda have it pointing down at you... just have to flip the image... pretty cool for park shots as you can see your whole body and board usually...


I think I am going to try this...

Amazon.com: GoPro Helmet Front Mount One Color, One Size: Sports & Outdoors

Do you think this thing is long enough to catch enough when its pointed back at you?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

jkc350z said:


> I think I am going to try this...
> 
> Amazon.com: GoPro Helmet Front Mount One Color, One Size: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Do you think this thing is long enough to catch enough when its pointed back at you?


If all you want to do is see your own face, yes. Otherwise, no.


----------

